# Vintage Traynor red pilot light jewel?



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi guys,
Does anyone here have a proper replacement red pilot light jewel for my yba-1?
I have a green one in it currently, but want a stock red one.
Thanks.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Man, that is a beautiful collection.
What’s in the Maestro box?


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Man, that is a beautiful collection.
> What’s in the Maestro box?


Thanks!
It's an early EP3 Echoplex tape echo.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Jewel - Fender Style, Set of 9, for indicator lights | Antique Electronic Supply







www.tubesandmore.com





Do these fit?


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> Jewel - Fender Style, Set of 9, for indicator lights | Antique Electronic Supply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, unfortunately they don't. The jewel from this amp seems to need wider threads.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Well I do have one but from a later YVM. 
14mm across the threads, about 1mm thread pitch. I could exchange it with you? 

Only hitch is it might be different from that really early YBA you have as I only have a 69 YBA to compare to. It fits on that one.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

From my measurements this looks like it's a 9/16 24 thread as well, which is the same as those Fender jewel lights.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> From my measurements this looks like it's a 9/16 24 thread as well, which is the same as those Fender jewel lights.


OK, thanks for trying man!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

fernieite said:


> OK, thanks for trying man!


@Frenchy is the expert on these, he might know of a source. GL!


----------



## JivRey (Jul 2, 2016)

Amp Jewels, Lamps, & Bulbs - Canada


Canadian source for jewels, lamps, and bulbs for building or repairing guitar, bass, and other amplifiers.




nextgenguitars.ca


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

tomee2 said:


> @Frenchy is the expert on these, he might know of a source. GL!


Sorry, never had to replace one.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Frenchy said:


> Sorry, never had to replace one.


Worth asking you in any case.  
Does the very early YBA1 use one with different threads from the later ones? Seems odd that they would..


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

If you are unable to locate a red jewel, you could retro-fit a red LED for the lamp...red and green are complimenting colours.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Funny my YBA-1 from that era also has a green pilot light jewel, I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

fernieite said:


> No, unfortunately they don't. The jewel from this amp seems to need wider threads.


Another option is to install a common size pilot-lamp holder. Nex Gen stocks them as well as the jewels.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Gretsch6120 said:


> Funny my YBA-1 from that era also has a green pilot light jewel, I thought I was the only one.


Maybe that's what it should be then?


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Gretsch6120 said:


> Funny my YBA-1 from that era also has a green pilot light jewel, I thought I was the only one.


Really? Well that's interesting! I only assumed that my green one was a replacement. 
My serial number is 141. What's yours?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I have a bunch of these, great for Fender jewels.
I can send you one for free. Send me a PM


Fender jewel use 27 thread / inches, Traynor I don't know, I don't have one to check.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

fernieite said:


> Really? Well that's interesting! I only assumed that my green one was a replacement.
> My serial number is 141. What's yours?


My serial number is 0129, only 12 numbers off each other. Perhaps they did come with a green light?


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Gretsch6120 said:


> My serial number is 0129, only 12 numbers off each other. Perhaps they did come with a green light?


Cool. I wouldn't be surprised if there are others around our batch. Perhaps Pete Traynor ran out of red ones at that time, or wanted to try green ones for a change?


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Latole said:


> I have a bunch of these, great for Fender jewels.
> I can send you one for free. Send me a PM
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I appreciate the offer! However, I think I'll be keeping my green one in. I assumed that someone had replaced the original one with a green one, but it looks like this green one may actually be original to the amp.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

FWIW, here's a couple of photos of the guts of my amp. (One before the cap job, and one after) You can see the pilot light assembly in each. It appears to be original.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

fernieite said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate the offer! However, I think I'll be keeping my green one in. I assumed that someone had replaced the original one with a green one, but it looks like this green one may actually be original to the amp.


You are welcome.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

fernieite said:


> FWIW, here's a couple of photos of the guts of my amp. (One before the cap job, and one after) You can see the pilot light assembly in each. It appears to be original.
> 
> View attachment 402493
> View attachment 402494



You put good quality caps, congrat


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

fernieite said:


> Cool. I wouldn't be surprised if there are others around our batch. Perhaps Pete Traynor ran out of red ones at that time, or wanted to try green ones for a change?


Perhaps, I’d be interested to see if that’s the case


----------

